# CTS 1305 !!! SOLD !!!



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

CTS 1305 equal spit, custom with all Fuji components. Kw alconite guides. This is my personal build, fished one year. Very good condition. $400
Call or text 336-324-8210 Travis


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Pix of guides on front 1/2?
Trades an option?
have a custom saltiga ballistic spinner tnba 33-405..2-10oz


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

fish bucket said:


> Pix of guides on front 1/2?
> Trades an option?
> have a custom saltiga ballistic spinner tnba 33-405..2-10oz





TBrisson said:


> View attachment 67491
> View attachment 67492
> View attachment 67493
> CTS 1305 equal spit, custom with all Fuji components. Kw alconite guides. This is my personal build, fished one year. Very good condition. $400
> Call or text 336-324-8210 Travis





fish bucket said:


> Pix of guides on front 1/2?
> Trades an option?
> have a custom saltiga ballistic spinner tnba 33-405..2-10oz


sorry, no trades. I build my own. 8+tip top 20,16,12,10’s out tip top 10


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

Beautiful build! I really like the scheme. What are the specs, real sit length ect. I'm not familiar with the 1305.


----------



## Mark712 (Nov 14, 2020)

Beautiful rod. Where are you located?


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

2ndbar said:


> Beautiful build! I really like the scheme. What are the specs, real sit length ect. I'm not familiar with the 1305.


1305 is 6-10oz rated blank. 31.5” butt to center of reel spindle. 8+tip top guide layout, 20,16,12,10’s out 10 top


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

Mark712 said:


> Beautiful rod. Where are you located?


Kernersville, nc between Greensboro and Winston salem


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

You build a sweet looking rod.


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes Travis builds a great rod!! I know because I have one he built. Great guy to deal with as well. Somebody is going to get a really nice rod.


----------



## Matey (Oct 27, 2011)

could it be shipped to delaware?


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

Matey said:


> could it be shipped to delaware?


I have someone coming to look at it today. Not sure what shipping would cost, but if he don’t take it. I’ll check


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

abass105 said:


> You build a sweet looking rod.


Thanks!


----------



## vmiikws (Sep 2, 2019)

Cool. I would also go fishing now and catch a few of these. I love fishing, but after going to college, I don't have much time to fish. I can go to the lake once every six months. I used to do this every weekend. Guys, I need to find some free time somehow, but how to do it if we are asked to write so many essays? Can I use the help of this service aplusessay.com/free-essays.html, what do you think? Thank you all in advance.


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

vmiikws said:


> What are the specs, real sit length ect. I'm not familiar with the 1305.


1305 is 6-10oz rated blank. 31.5” butt to center of reel spindle. 8+tip top guide layout, 20,16,12,10’s out 10 top. It can be had in equal or unequal (60/40) splits. This one had 24mm butt, but new ones are 22mm


----------

